
Ask HN: Utility for syncing a folder across two devices? - _bxg1
I basically want to make my own Dropbox, but with my own drive (probably on a Raspberry Pi) as the server. Is there an existing daemon that will just keep a pair of folders on different computers in sync? I know there are things like SMB, but that doesn&#x27;t leave you a local copy when you go offline.
======
WaltPurvis
Syncthing: [https://syncthing.net/](https://syncthing.net/)

~~~
exlurker
Agreed with syncthing. I replaced Dropbox on my devices, but it's not as
simple to set up, for sure. But it works, when you get it up.

~~~
buboard
this. it looks like it works great but needs a really easy way to set it up.
and the docs are really lacking. (is there a way to add a device from the
command line without opening the web server port?).

~~~
WaltPurvis
> _is there a way to add a device from the command line without opening the
> web server port?_

Not directly. Devices and folders are contained in the config.xml file. If you
don't want to use the web UI, you can just edit the config.xml file and then
restart Syncthing.

------
shoo
Unison:
[https://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/](https://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/)

------
mceachen
Resilio Sync:
[https://www.resilio.com/individuals/](https://www.resilio.com/individuals/)

------
juangacovas
lsyncd: [https://axkibe.github.io/lsyncd/](https://axkibe.github.io/lsyncd/)

------
gshdg
rsync

